# Cube Kid 200 umbauen? Wer kann helfen?



## PJ0803 (16. Juni 2009)

Hi, bin neu hier und Mama von einem fast 6jährigen cubebegeisterten Biker. 
Unser Sproß ist recht groß und schwer: ca. 125cm bei 27kg 
Er fährt seit einem Jahr das Cube 200. Das Teil braucht (glaub ich ) ein paar Veränderungen:
Rahmengröße ist ok, da kann er sich nix einklemmen, falls mal was daneben geht.
Problem Lenker und Sattel. Er sitzt so komisch auf dem Teil, aber die nächste Größe wäre noch zu früh, zumal er da nicht so toll mit "crossen" könnte.
Welche Sattelstange wäre da angebrachter und was können wir am Lenker tun.  ???


----------



## ZeFlo (16. Juni 2009)

... ohne bild, am besten mit dem sprössling auf dem radl drauf, bräuchte die mehrheit hier sicher 'ne glaskugel  

ciao
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PJ0803 (18. Juni 2009)

Jetzt auch mit Bildern!  ---> siehe Fotos


----------



## chowi (18. Juni 2009)

Bei nem Freund wurde das Teil auch umgebaut,

-wenn Stütze nicht weiter herausgeht, dann ne längere kaufen
-steileren, evtl. etwas längeren Aheadvorbau und Rizer (Downhillenker)

alles für kleines Geld machbar...

Gruß chowi


----------



## PJ0803 (18. Juni 2009)

Die Sitzhöhe ist ok, so hat er gleich sicheren Stand wenn was daneben geht. Aber: Er sitzt auf dem Sattel so weit vorne, dass sein Rücken ständig überstreckt wirkt...
Würdest du an der Gabel (ist ja starr) was verändern?  
Mama vom Nachwuchsbiker


----------



## trek 6500 (18. Juni 2009)

..rahmen sieht aber seeehr klein aus .....


----------



## Ede4711 (19. Juni 2009)

Moin,

setz den kleinen doch mal im Radladen auf ein 24" Rad z.B. Scott Voltage

Ich galube das jetzige ist zu klein.

.... und das Datum im Foto?

LG Michael


----------



## czippi (19. Juni 2009)

Rahmen sehr klein! Ist auch meine Meinung. Unser Sohn (jetzt 1,27m) fährt seit 1 Jahr mit nem 24er rum (ich gebs zu, hat etwas zu früh damit angefangen).
Setzt ihn mal auf gutes ein 24er. Damit die Weichteile geschont werden sollte das Oberrohr vielleicht nicht gerade sondern gebogen sein (a la Specialized Hot Rock).
Das Cube bekommt man sicher noch ganz gut verkauft (vorher putzen)

Sattelhöhe/sicherer Stand -> das paßt einfach nicht zusammen. Auch Erwachsene können in der Regel nicht sicher auf dem Sattel sitzen und die Beine auf der Erde haben, wenn der korrekte Abstand Sattel/Pedal eingestellt ist. Klar, fahren kann man auch mit zu geringer Sattelhöhe. Das Resultat ist dann uneffiziente Kraftübertragung und vorzeitige Ermüdung auf Touren. Meine Erfahrung: auch Kinder können es schnell lernen, bei einer schwierigen Situation vor  den Sattel zu gehen bevor sie den Fuß abstellen. Und wenn das Gelände zu anspruchvoll wird muß halt der Sattel temporär runter. Genau wie bei uns großen 
Grüße, Michael


----------



## PJ0803 (20. Juni 2009)

Was meint ihr denn, wieviel wir für dieses Rad noch bekommen würden? Ein neues sollte eigentlich erst in einem Jahr her...
Mama von PJ


----------



## czippi (21. Juni 2009)

PJ0803 schrieb:


> Was meint ihr denn, wieviel wir für dieses Rad noch bekommen würden? Ein neues sollte eigentlich erst in einem Jahr her...
> Mama von PJ



Ich schätze ca. 100-120 Euro wenn der Zustand i.O. ist (sich also die Kratzer in Grenzen halten, die Schaltung/Bremsen leicht und gut funktionieren und die Reifen nicht total durch sind) Bremshebel gerade und Einstellschrauben i.O.?. Ordentlich polieren hilft ungemein beim Verkauf


----------



## PJ0803 (23. Juni 2009)

Hi, haben den Lütten heute mal auf ein 24er Scott Voltage gesetzt - nee, das sieht nicht aus. Also bekam das bike erstmal einen Ahead-Vorbau (heißt doch so, oder?) und siehe da: der kleine Mann fands spitze. Würden ihm gerne eine Federgabel und einen Dirtsattel besorgen - kann uns da jemand helfen? Wo kriegen wir sowas und vor allem sollte es bezahlbar sein.
Danke schonmal...
Mama von Lord Helmchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chowi (23. Juni 2009)

Mit der Federgabel würd ich lassen, schwer und sehr unsensibel,

probier lieber nen schönen, nicht zu breiten Downhill-Lenker

und ne bessere Sattel-/ Sitzposition...

Gruß chowi


----------



## rabidi (25. Juni 2009)

Hi,
mein Mädel fährt seit sie 6 1/2 ist das Cube Team 240 (vorher das Team 200), inzwischen ist sie 7 und 1.25m gross und hat den Sattel schon 10cm draussen. Das 200 bei deinem Sohn ist definitiv zu klein!
Hier ein Foto vum letzten September, da war sie genau 1.20 (kann mich gut errinnern dass sie damals im Europapark endlich die grossen Bahnen fahren durfte):






Bedenke auch dass wenn du erst nächstes Jahr ein neues Bike kaufst dass dein Sohn genau auf der Schwelle zwischen nem 24'' und 26'' steht. Da wirds dann schwierig etwas passendes zu finden. Da die Kinder so schnell wachsen wird das 24'' in einem Jahr zu klein sein, der Umstieg jedoch von 20'' auf 26'' ist so gross dass das Kind den Spass am Radfahren schnell verliert.
Mein Tipp, jetzt schnell ein 24'' kaufen, das hält dann noch knapp 2 Jahre.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## --MAXI-- (25. Juni 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach ist das 200 viel zu klein. Mein Sohn ist jetzt 9 Jahre alt und fährt seit knapp zwei Jahren das Cube Team 240.
Meine Tochter wird im August 7, ist jetzt 1,23m groß und bekommt zum Geburtstag das Specialized Hot Rock Girl 240.

Das zweite Bild zeigt es doch am deutlichsten, das Knie stößt fast an den Arm wenn das Pedal oben ist.


----------



## Ede4711 (25. Juni 2009)

...  unser M. ist jetzt 8 Jahre bei ca. 1,30 cm und fährt seit einem Jahr ein 24" Voltage, was ihm prima passt. Die Sattelstütze ist ca 10 cm rausgezogen.









LG Michael


----------

